# HGVC Program News



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2007)

From the Spring 2007 Grand Times page 11 titled “Next Generation”



> “…. Up until now, we’ve focused on making program changes, rule simplifications and other minor modifications. Now, though, *we are evaluating the very core of your Club.*
> 
> We’ve asked for your input, and in turn, we are evaluating more dramatic changes. We may even go so far to change the name. So get ready as we lay the groundwork for substantial enhancements that will make your Club even better.
> 
> ...



This sounds like potential changes to the 9 month Club Reservation window.


----------



## ohioelk (Apr 1, 2007)

I read that last week.  Terms like "very core" and "substantial enhancements" are a little concerning.  I agree it does sound like changes in reservation windows.  I wonder if they are going to let you make seven day reservations at 9 months and make you wait longer like 6 or 4 months to make shorter ones.  I don't see why they want to mess with a system that seems to work so well.  I have never had a problem getting what I want.  I hope they don't screw up the good thing they have going!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 1, 2007)

Or maybe they will hold a portion of the inventory and release it at 6 months, 4 months, etc.  Don't know how they would make shorter reservation windows work.

I agree with you -- I am a bit nervous about the terms they used in that article.  It will be interesting to see what the changes are.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 2, 2007)

Or maybe they're going to make changes that are good for them and not so good for owners but want to make it SOUND like they're doing us (or someone in the club) a favor. As it is now I'm not certain how I can see HGVC offering more options yet making the club easier to understand. More options adds layers of confusion.

The only thing I can see changing is the home reservation window or doing away with the points based reservation system. Both have limitations that aggrivate me.

As it stands now, if I want to reserve my unit 12 months out, which I usually do, then I have to reserver the ENTIRE unit, not just a portion of it. I lose the LO feature. Since it's often just the wife and I all that second bedroom gets used for is luggage storage unless a friends shows up during out stay.

As for the points based reservation system it makes it almost impossible to really trade up, even through RCI. With my other units I can LO and exchange my studio unit 12 months out. I can also usually trade up very well in overbuilt area's where inventory is plentiful. It isn't unusual to see two bedroom units in Branson, Orlando or Williamsburg. As it stands now I'm very limited with HGVC.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 2, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Or maybe they're going to make changes that are good for them and not so good for owners but want to make it SOUND like they're doing us (or someone in the club) a favor. As it is now I'm not certain how I can see HGVC offering more options yet making the club easier to understand. More options adds layers of confusion.


That is always a possibility.  I could see where a lot of changes that would sound good on a brochure (so that Hilton can sell more timeshares) would be detrimental to actual owners/users.


> The only thing I can see changing is the home reservation window or doing away with the points based reservation system. Both have limitations that aggrivate me.
> 
> As it stands now, if I want to reserve my unit 12 months out, which I usually do, then I have to reserver the ENTIRE unit, not just a portion of it. I lose the LO feature. Since it's often just the wife and I all that second bedroom gets used for is luggage storage unless a friends shows up during out stay.


I see you own in LV.  Seems to me that you could just use the 9 month reservation window since there seems to be plenty of availability in LV almost anytime (at the 9 month window).  That way you could reserve the size you want, and save the extra points for something else.


> As for the points based reservation system it makes it almost impossible to really trade up, even through RCI. With my other units I can LO and exchange my studio unit 12 months out. I can also usually trade up very well in overbuilt area's where inventory is plentiful. It isn't unusual to see two bedroom units in Branson, Orlando or Williamsburg. As it stands now I'm very limited with HGVC.


This I don't understand.  The way the points are set up, you automatically "trade up" when making an RCI reservation.  For example, a HGVC 2BR in Platinum season gives you 7000 points.  To reserve a 3BR RCI in red season, it costs 5800 Club points.  So you are getting a 3BR for less points than your 2BR.

Maybe I am missing something -- I have only made one RCI reservation.  I was pleased that it only cost me 3400 points for a 1BR red season.  That same 1BR in a HGVC property would have cost me 4800 points.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 2, 2007)

*I see you own in LV.  Seems to me that you could just use the 9 month reservation window since there seems to be plenty of availability in LV almost anytime (at the 9 month window).  That way you could reserve the size you want, and save the extra points for something else.*

Airfare. Airfare to Vegas, at least from our home airport, rarely goes down and usually goes up with the passage of time. Despite present availability, I'm always hesitant to book airfare if I'm not 100% certain I'll have a place to stay.

*This I don't understand.  The way the points are set up, you automatically "trade up" when making an RCI reservation.  For example, a HGVC 2BR in Platinum season gives you 7000 points.  To reserve a 3BR RCI in red season, it costs 5800 Club points.  So you are getting a 3BR for less points than your 2BR.

Maybe I am missing something -- I have only made one RCI reservation.  I was pleased that it only cost me 3400 points for a 1BR red season.  That same 1BR in a HGVC property would have cost me 4800 points.*

How many 3 bedroom units do you ever see for exchange? Just because it says you can do it doesn't mean you can actually do it. Branson is my usual target for exchanging studio units since it's drivable and I don't mind using a studio unit for a short 3 or 4 night stay. Branson does not have an abbundance of 3 bedroom units. For that matter, I'd venture to say there are not a lot of 3 bedroom units out there and those that are rarely get deposited. 

If I reserve a 1 bedroom plat. season, there's not enough point left over to reserve much in exchange through RCI. I haven't looked recently but I believe I get stuck with trading a studio for a studio. Perhaps there's enough for a 1 bedroom but I know I've never actually exchanged for a 1 bedroom using my left over points. 

I have, on the other hand, taken studio units from Polo Towers, The Villa's at Polo Towers and Marriott's Ocean Pointe and exchanged for 1 and 2 bedroom units in Branson, MO, which is within driving distance from us. I have also seen several 2 bedroom units in Williamsburg and Orlando when shopping my studio deposit. Many times I've seen one bedroom units in other area's as well but, it can be hit or miss bu still, the option is there. With HGVC, I am limited to what I can have based solely on the number of points I have.

I guess one important thing to mention is that I rarely trade with RCI but use my units with I.I. instead. RCI, while it lists more resorts, generally has given me fewer choices. I do NOT like being limited to calling HGVC to arrange and exchange. I DO enjoy shopping my unit online like I can do with I.I. Shopping for possible exchanges gives me idea's of what I want to do plus, with I.I. I don't have to deposit my unit with them based on some vague promise that I'll be "happy." I can actually SEE what's available and make up my own mind. 

The two times I exchange any of my HGVC points was for two trips to Branson, MO. Normally, in Branson I have a good selection of resrots to excange into. I can see these with my studio units using I.I. online site. With HGVC I must call them to arrange an exchange. Both times I've been given a very slim selection. The first time I had a choice of ONE resort. The second time they gave me the exact same choice without mentioning there was any other units available. When I balked at going back to the same resort they said there was only ONE other resort available. Both times all that was available were studio units.

So, twice my experiece came up with studio for studio units and a choice of resorts never totaling more than 2. To me, this is not nearly as versital or user friendly as my other resorts or I.I. Perhaps some of the issue is with RCI but, since HGVC uses points and uses RCI, then the problem becomes one with HGVC. I can't depart from the sytem they use unless I go with one of the smaller exchange companies like SFX and since I can't really seem to shop online with them I don't consider that much of an option for how I like to do things.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess a possible enhancement could give owners the ability to reserve any number of nights in any size unit at their home resort during the home resort reservation window (similar to Disney Vacation Club). 

But I really can’t see how they can help the folks that can’t plan ahead without upsetting the folks that want the advance planning to lock-in cheaper airfare, car rental rates, etc.
A one, two or three month booking delay can make a difference depending on your destination and travel season. 

Perhaps I don’t understand the advance planning issue but late travel planners always have to deal with sold out flights and hotels during peak travel periods. Why should booking a HGVC stay be any different?  Also, isn’t open season designed for spontaneous getaways?  

I truly hope the substantial enhancements are a good thing for owners. For us, it always seems like HGVC is trying to get more money from us. First they wanted us to upgrade from Seaworld to International Drive, then it was the 14,000 Club point requirement for Elite Membership and now it’s the higher point structure for the next generation of resorts.  

We really like the flexibility of the existing system. The new varying point structure for the next generation of resorts and talks about changing the “very core” has started us talking about selling. :annoyed:  

For now, we’ll wait and see.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 2, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> I guess a possible enhancement could give owners the ability to reserve any number of nights in any size unit at their home resort during the home resort reservation window (similar to Disney Vacation Club).
> 
> But I really can’t see how they can help the folks that can’t plan ahead without upsetting the folks that want the advance planning to lock-in cheaper airfare, car rental rates, etc.
> A one, two or three month booking delay can make a difference depending on your destination and travel season.
> ...



And you've touched upon my biggest complaint about points based reservations systems. They are designed to literally milk the customers out of more money at every corner. Buy more points, achieve higher status, require more points to reserve outside your home resort or be stuck trading into resorts built before your home resort was built et........

On the surface, points based reservations systems appear to have advantages over straight weeks units and, to some extent they do. But they are a double edged sword that can cut just as easily. Sunterra is an exellent example with their weeks to points to trust changes. Fairfield constantly adds new resorts that require more points. 

I bought into HGVC because points were points, all resorts were equal, it offered flexibility and I THOUGHT they offered a good variety of resorts for internal exchange. Once in I learned that many of those resorts were affilliates and some had pretty limited availablity. Now they're talking about increasing the points required to stay at new resorts. All that is left is flexibility to book shorter stays, use open season or rent at reasonable prices. Not enough to make me want to buy further into the program. 

I wonder if the changes coming are because they're not getting the owners to increase their ownership like they expected? I can say that HGVC has been reasonalby agressive with soliciting me to increase my points or "upgrade" my membership. All ask and all send literature but HGVC has been more so than others.


----------



## floyddl (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it is very possible that HGVC is going to make changes that will provide additional incentives to owners who own multiple weeks.  They continue to build in the same location, even though they are expanding a bit, but they have to sell those additional units in Las Vegas and Orlando and they need to offer something to entice people to buy more points.  A program change could be that something.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 3, 2007)

floyddl said:


> I think it is very possible that HGVC is going to make changes that will provide additional incentives to owners who own multiple weeks.  They continue to build in the same location, even though they are expanding a bit, but they have to sell those additional units in Las Vegas and Orlando and they need to offer something to entice people to buy more points.  A program change could be that something.




Maybe they should look at not building the units at Lake Las Vegas (a fourth Vegas timeshare) or building the two additional buildings at the LV Strip location and put that money into a NEW location other than the big three of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas. 

Heck, even Marriott has quality units in Williamsburg and Branson. You'd like to THINK that Hilton could build in such (apparently) "can't miss" tourist traps. Maybe Hilton is to timid and allows everyone else to beat them to the punch (so to speak) and is afraid to enter an area that alread has compitition in it. Whatever the reason, Hilton seems to be paralyzed by the idea of expanding agressively like some of the other major players in the timeshare world.


----------

